# Wie hat Ihnen der Brothers in Arms-Videobericht auf PC Games DVD 03/05 gefallen?



## Administrator (3. Februar 2005)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt: Hier können Sie Ihren Kommentar zum Quickpoll veröffentlichen und mit  anderen Lesern darüber diskutieren.


----------



## Jay-Py (3. Februar 2005)

Eine Wertung fehlt noch:

Sehr gut ABER viiiiiiiiiiel zu kurz


----------



## Nali_WarCow (3. Februar 2005)

Der Videobericht ist auf der PCG DVD 02/05. 
Ist zwar ne feine Sache eigentlich, aber BoA fand ich dann doch als Special leider zu oberflächlich / nicht wirklich innovativ und obwohl ich eigentlich von einem Special mehr als 3-4 Minuten erwarte war es dann eigentlich zu lang und konnte mich nicht wirklich begeistern.


----------



## Nightelf (4. Februar 2005)

Nali_WarCow am 03.02.2005 22:39 schrieb:
			
		

> Der Videobericht ist auf der PCG DVD 02/05.


Auf der DVD 03/05 ist auch ein Videobericht zu Brothers in Arms drauf... Aber nicht im Videobereich, sondern in der Videosektion des Datenbereichs. Also einfach mal die DVD drehen und das Special angucken.


----------



## Mashine (6. Februar 2005)

Nightelf am 04.02.2005 10:46 schrieb:
			
		

> Nali_WarCow am 03.02.2005 22:39 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




omg das find ich schwachsinn warum gibt es ne videosection O_o
die sollen alles auf die film dvd seite drauf hauen -_-


----------



## maxx2003 (7. Februar 2005)

[X] B.i.A. interessiert mich nicht


----------



## Brothersinarmsfreak (17. Februar 2005)

Jay-Py am 03.02.2005 19:33 schrieb:
			
		

> Eine Wertung fehlt noch:
> 
> Sehr gut ABER viiiiiiiiiiel zu kurz








Du hast recht Jay-Py.das viedeo war wirklich
zu kurz.aber trotzdem hab ich mich
tieeerisch darauf gefreut.danke noch mal an die redaktion
für das tolle(aber leider vieeeel zu kurze)video.


----------

